# 25.8mm Black Seatpost



## Tel (26 Jun 2009)

Bloody odd size I'm not exactly spoilt for choice on the new market. 

I'm after a 25.8mm black alloy micro-adjust seatpost cheap as possible cos I've been spending far too much lately!!!


----------



## Tel (26 Jun 2009)

Just reading about shims in another post so perhaps I could use something between 25.0mm - 25.8mm....


----------



## Tel (28 Jun 2009)

Do you reckon a 25.4 will do with a beer can shim?


----------



## bigfella (28 Jun 2009)

I have a brand new black ITM one in 25.0 mm.


----------



## Tel (2 Jul 2009)

Thanks Bigfella but I'm gunna hold out now for the right size post now.


----------



## mearle (3 Jul 2009)

Is this what you are looking for:
http://www.dotbike.com/ProductsP3535.aspx


----------



## Tel (3 Jul 2009)

Yeah it is. Nice find thanks Mearle


----------

